# Lyft mustache for sale



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Brand new pink lyft mustache for sale. Asking $50 or best offer. If you're in Chicago area, I will deliver it to you. 

PM me for details.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Brand new pink lyft mustache for sale. Asking $50 or best offer. If you're in Chicago area, I will deliver it to you.
> 
> PM me for details.


Any bites yet? Lol


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

HAHA. You couldn't PAY me $50 to put one of those on my car!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Brand new pink lyft mustache for sale. Asking $50 or best offer. If you're in Chicago area, I will deliver it to you.
> 
> PM me for details.


Looking for an uber sign for my window. Will pay top dollar, haha!!

Try again in 50 years, it will be an antique then and may have some value.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

They sell pretty well on eBay.
I have seen anything from $25 all the way to $100


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> They sell pretty well on eBay.
> I have seen anything from $25 all the way to $100


Are they SELLING for that much, or just FOR sale?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if they sell them at walmart.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Are they SELLING for that much, or just FOR sale?


These are recently completed auctions:
Any price that is shown in green is the FINAL SOLD PRICE:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=lyft mustache&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

I don't think the buyers are drivers.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

That's awesome... Hope they send me one that I can sell on Ebay...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would pay $50 or $100 for the mustaches - but the fact they aren't manufacturing these anymore can drive the price up. I didn't even get the little "cuddle" stash from them. I was going to just give it to my daughter, you wouldn't see either the big or cuddle stash in my car.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to start manufacturing them. Probably make them for around $5.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I think I'm going to start manufacturing them. Probably make them for around $5.


Cash money! Get one of them polls that they use at baseball games and tie it to your bumper & sell souvenirs to riders. Even better - get your trunk all decked out like a salesmans "sell" case. Lyft mustaches on the right, Uber placards on the left.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't know why anyone would pay $50 or $100 for the mustaches - but the fact they aren't manufacturing these anymore can drive the price up. I didn't even get the little "cuddle" stash from them. I was going to just give it to my daughter, you wouldn't see either the big or cuddle stash in my car.


Probably creeps buying them to dupe drunk girls into getting into their cars.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Probably Cerros buying them to dupe drink girls into getting into their cars.


I don't know about you, but "Mustache Rides" have a different connotation around here


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Burn it


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Forest Conlon said:


> People have painted their lyft staches orange and black in San Francisco


http://www.carstache.com/products/firestache-orange-carstache - You can purchase them here it was actually, due to baseball season.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yo. Is this the car stache (with the clips?) or the cuddle stache?


----------



## marronerobin (7 mo ago)

Chicago-uber said:


> for


How can I get this


----------

